# LOL @ FedEx.  When they have a set date, they make sure it doesn't make it earlier



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

It could have reached to me on Friday, July 3rd, but since it was too early, they decided to keep it in the truck, drive around the city until Today... Where the original expected delivery date was for. 

LOL.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2009)

UPS isn't much better:





A=Hodgkins, IL
B=Indianapolis, IN
C=Hammond, IN

Indianapolis is about 150 Miles out of the way both ways, 300 Miles total...


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL.  Enought to drive an insane person sane 

They are nuts.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2009)

How idiotic can they be?  They are like, " fuck customer happiness and cost to carry that around... we don't want them happy"


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)

Could be down to them being consciencouss of their customers? If a parcel is arriving 'X' date and thats what they say, yet they deliver the day before and your out / at work or something, its a waste of their time and potentially inconvenient for you.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2009)

in that case, you should have an option... like "do you want it delivered on that precise date or can it be before? or when you track your thing, to have a question like "can we deliver it at xx instead?" and if there is no answer, they take it as a no... or something where you can put your availability times


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2009)

In general, ground shipping is one of those "it gets there when it gets there" kind of services.  So the customer shouldn't be expecting anything really.

However, the message on FexEx could be a little more clear.  Ever since the rise in gas prices, if the driver has to go way out of the way just to deliver a single package, if the scheduled delivery date is a day later, they are allowed to postpone delivery in hopes that another package for delivery in the same area comes in.  It is one of the things FedEx has done to cut costs, and I really can't blame them, if it is what they need to do to survive the poor economy.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 7, 2009)

You are forgetting that friday the 3rd is considered a holiday within the normal week of business days.

FedFx normally will deliver any package early if possible. UPS on the other hand will hold a package if it gets to it destination early.


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 7, 2009)

Well you pay for the delivery date you set and it isn't going to be there until then. It was Fedex Ground and they won't deliver early unless you paid for it. By the way, I work for Fedex Express.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 7, 2009)

FR@NK said:


> You are forgetting that friday the 3rd is considered a holiday within the normal week of business days.
> 
> FedFx normally will deliver any package early if possible. UPS on the other hand will hold a package if it gets to it destination early.



I got my packages on friday.


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

But it was out for delivery on Friday July 3rd...  But placed on hold to be delivered on Monday. July 6th.

The thing is, it was sitting in car truck.. It's not like it was sitting in the actual FedEx warehouse.. That I would understand.  But to hold it in the truck when you're already in the city? 

That my friend is a LOL.

I wouldn't be surprised if the truck pass by my house and the computer screen had a pop up and said, "Do not deliver, customer paid for ground services' Do not ship  early.  Please proceed to next delivery location, throw egg at house if egg is available."

--------------------
Edit:

I'm not saying that I am disappointed.  I mean, I got the package by the "expected" delivery date.  Just saying its funny how things work.  I mean if it the truck and the house is on the way....  Might as well drop it off.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 7, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I got my packages on friday.



I'm sorry I wasn't trying to imply that FedEx was closed on the 3rd. Just that most of the businesses that ship through FedEx were closed on the 3rd due to the holiday on the weekend.

So was your estimated delivery date the 3rd or the 6th?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 7, 2009)

UPS Ground is better for same state or location near you.
I'm always got my package the next day if I order items from same state and if it got shipped on same day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

wow UPS and Fedex both 

 i have only had 1 problem with UPS and 1 with Fedex and my stuff was a day late


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 7, 2009)

They don't keep packages in the trucks, they are kept inside the facility where the scans take place


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

kg4icg said:


> They don't keep packages in the trucks, they are kept inside the facility where the scans take place



Not according to the tracking.. It was "*on fedex truck* - out for delivery" on July 3rd, but "scheduled" to ship on July 6.  

The place I ordered it from as about 1hr away from where I lived.


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 7, 2009)

If they didn't make a delivery, then what hasn't been delivered is taken out of delv veh, then reloaded for following delv day. Nothing is left in the vehicle overnight.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2009)

July 3rd was an observed holiday by most businesses because of July 4th.  Distribution centers were probably working but no residential deliveries were being made.  That is, the package got on the truck but the truck wasn't going anywhere (hence the message).  They do that to prevent three days of shipments from piling up on Monday.

As to UPS backtracking, that's how the distribution system works.  Every center works specific zip codes.  If you are a long ways away from a distribution center, it could backtrack a long ways.  Additionally, the stop in Hodgkins could be a national hub that doesn't deal with any deliveries what-so-ever.  I'm fairly confident they only ship to other UPS distribution centers which do deliver (all the packages from NJ and TN usually stop in Hodgkins before making it to me in IA).


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> July 3rd was an observed holiday by most businesses because of July 4th.  Distribution centers were probably working but no residential deliveries were being made.  That is, the package got on the truck but the truck wasn't going anywhere (hence the message).  They do that to prevent three days of shipments from piling up on Monday.
> 
> As to UPS backtracking, that's how the distribution system works.  Every center works specific zip codes.  If you are a long ways away from a distribution center, it could backtrack a long ways.  Additionally, the stop in Hodgkins could be a national hub that doesn't deal with any deliveries what-so-ever.  I'm fairly confident they only ship to other UPS distribution centers which do deliver (all the packages from NJ and TN usually stop in Hodgkins before making it to me in IA).



Weird because UPS shipped on July 3rd.  Actually they picked up my Sony Desktop to be shipped to NJ.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2009)

Some businesses observed July 3rd as a holiday (like FedEx), some didn't (like UPS).


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know.  I think fedex was open on July 3rd.  Which explains why the Tracking info was availble on July 3rd.  They also received the package on July 3rd.  And it was "out for delivery" on July 3rd.   Meaning the truck was out there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2009)

Like I said, the distribution system was clearly working that day.  That doesn't mean they were making deliveries.  Because "On FedEx vehicle for delivery" and "Scheduled for delivery next business day" appeared on the same line, that suggests they were loading the vehicles with no intent to drive them.  Both statements are accurate (on the truck, you're not getting it today).  If there was a problem, it would have another entry saying no one was there to sign, bad weather, etc. and on that entry it would say attempt to deliver tomorrow between x am and y pm.

There's absolutely nothing to suggest the truck ever left the facility.


When the package was originally shipped, what date did it say you were supposed to have it by?


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

No, "scheduled for next business day delivery" means it was in the truck, but since it was scheduled to be delivered on Monday July 6 which is the original delivery time the driver decided to not drop the package off. 

Which is why I made this thread in the beginning.  

The "expected delivery date was July 6".
So they didn't want to deliver it on the 3rd.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank god for uk delivery services. If its on its way, its on its way. The attitude over here is "If we got it, get it the hell out of here so theres less work for us to do"


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did no one read my post explaining why FedEx didn't deliver the package?  They didn't just say "fuck it, we aren't going to deliver this package because it isn't scheduled until tomorrow".

The truck wasn't going to be in your area that day, other than to deliver your package.  So it waited to delivery it until the next business day to see if any more packages for the area would come in, so they wouldn't have to make 2 trips.

And in reality, the UPS thing that I posted was just a funny thing.  And really I'm sure they did it because it was actually the quickest way to get my package to me.  There probably wasn't a direct truck going from Hodgkins to Hammond, so it was sent down to Indy first and then back up to get to me as quickly as possible.



FR@NK said:


> FedFx normally will deliver any package early if possible. UPS on the other hand will hold a package if it gets to it destination early.



That isn't true at all.  In both of these cases, in the thread, Ground service was used.  There is not "early" with ground service.  The dates are all estimated, it gets there when it gets there.

If you upgrade your service to guaranteed service, such as 3 day or 2nd day.  Then if it gets there early, it is deliveried.  Almost everything I order from newegg is shipped UPS 3rd Day, and it almost always arrives after 2 days.  And I can ship something from where I live in Northern Indiana, down to my Girlfriend's Parents right outside of Indy via UPS ground, and it will get there the next day.

For the most part, they try to get your package to you as quickly as possible.  The only difference is in the situation above, where the package will be delayed for a day if no other packages are set to be delivered in the area.  And I can understand minor cuts like these that have little affect on service.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 7, 2009)

When I check my package tracking and see that sort of thing, I call the local depot and ask if I can pick it up there. FedEx has always allowed me to pick it up, UPS has never allowed me to pick up.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 7, 2009)

According to my brother who works for FedEx at a local DC: 
-FedEx was closed on July 3rd- including sort facilities/DCs
-FedEx delivery drivers did not make deliveries on July 3rd
-independent contractors who are hired to make deliveries for FedEx have the option to make deliveries on observed holidays (explains why some ppl would get deliveries and some would not)
-the tracking info getting updated to show a delivery on July 3rd was a computer error

The situation still seems weird though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL.

Well i use UPS normally.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Same thing happened to me too with fedex. They should have delivered it friday. They didn't deliver monday. I am still waiting for thier slow a$$es to deliver it today. Man I hate fedex with a passion. UPS is so much better.

Fedex is really horrible. Its taken them over a week for me to get package that was shipped from only 400 miles away. What a joke. I could drive that in about 6 hours. And I still haven't received my package.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

that is because they are busy making sure other people's packages make it on time. the world doesnt revolve around you


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is because they are busy making sure other people's packages make it on time. the world doesnt revolve around you



i didn't say it did. USPS would have had the package to me by thursday last week and would have cost less. I didn't know that the company I purchased my video card from was going to ship card via fedex. I probably would have taken my business elsewhere if I would have known.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> i didn't say it did. USPS would have had the package to me by thursday last week and would have cost less. I didn't know that the company I purchased my video card from was going to ship card via fedex. I probably would have taken my business elsewhere if I would have known.



don't get me started on USPS


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

I have no problem with USPS so far. They are cheaper and sometimes quicker. Also, if you ship, they give you free boxes, and free pickup.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

vbx said:


> I have no problem with USPS so far. They are cheaper and sometimes quicker. Also, if you ship, they give you free boxes, and free pickup.



free, brought to you buy tax payer money


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

vbx said:


> I have no problem with USPS so far. They are cheaper and sometimes quicker. Also, if you ship, they give you free boxes, and free pickup.



The boxes arn't free. Part of the cost of the flat rate shipping is for the boxes. You can only use the "free" boxes for Priority flat rate shipping.


----------



## vbx (Jul 7, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> The boxes arn't free. Part of the cost of the flat rate shipping is for the boxes. You can only use the "free" boxes for Priority flat rate shipping.



Thats weird because I use it all the time for priority mail.  I just order the boxes online and they ship it to me free.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> That isn't true at all.  In both of these cases, in the thread, Ground service was used.  There is not "early" with ground service.  *The dates are all estimated, it gets there when it gets there.*
> 
> If you upgrade your service to guaranteed service, such as 3 day or 2nd day.  Then if it gets there early, it is deliveried.  Almost everything I order from newegg is shipped UPS 3rd Day, and it almost always arrives after 2 days.  And I can ship something from where I live in Northern Indiana, down to my Girlfriend's Parents right outside of Indy via UPS ground, and it will get there the next day.



UPS Ground is a guaranteed service. For example: since IN is 2 days away from newegg's main shipping center in TN you will always have a guaranteed delivery date 2 days from when its shipped. It doesnt matter if you use 2 day or 3 day or ground service. If it gets to your local delivery center early they will hold it until your delivery date.

UPS Ground Shipping

No matter what service level you use, UPS will give you a guaranteed date so you know in advance exactly when your shipment will arrive. It seems silly that they wont deliver it early but if you understand their system it makes sense. Using the same example above: You really only have two options when getting something shipped from newegg's TN center; either next day air or ground which will get your package to you in 1 or 2 days respectively guaranteed.


----------



## vbx (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, UPS tried to deliver my package early but the guy wasn't there to sign for it.  So, UPS doesn't hold onto the package if the package comes in early. 

On July 3rd, UPS picked up my package and it was scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday. Via UPS 3 day select.

But it came in early and they tried to deliver it on Tuesday. But no one was there to sign for it.  Hopefully, the guy at least signs the slips and post it on the door or something.  It costed my 90 bucks to ship this thing.


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

I always use usps to ship things. Why? I dunno... I just do.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

Christ... I just bought something off of an e-tailer and he sends me an e-mail asking for $10.50 shipping.  I thought 3 day priority or UPS, but NO it's freaking take 3 weeks FedEx.  How the hell... grrr....


----------

